# double boot when overclocking.



## Boldnut (May 4, 2011)

Hi my system were running fine @ default setting

But when I tried to overclock @ 3.73GHz(233x16) I setting slightly higher vcore @ 1.30v, RAM @ 699Mhz (266 x3.00A multiplier) it become double booting, it switch on for a few sec then off then on again. This has nothing to do with the system stability, it pass prime 95 test. The problem is it went onto boot twice every time I unplug my system. I did not lose BIOS setting. BIOS does not reset on this. But Why is this happening, I even tried on OC @ 3.3Ghz only it still. it is safe to say as long I am not running @ default setting it will boot twice. I do not want to boot twice everytime I switch on my PC, it is not good for my HDDs. How can I solve this problem?

System 
Pentium Dual core E5800 (3.2GHz)
Cooler Master Hyper Tx-3 with Artic silver 3.
4GB RAM DDR2 800
Gigabyte GA-EP41-UD3L motherboard (F5 BIOS) 
Gigabyte Geforce 9800GT
1TB Samsung HDD, 80GB Seagate HDD
LG DVD-RW
510w Acbel ipower PSU


----------

